# Pellet Grill fire bricks vs Thermo-blanket which one?



## smokinq13 (Jan 28, 2019)

So, I'm about to start thawing out a Pork butt and a turkey to smoke Thursday but the high for that day is 14. I've been wanting to do the fire brick mod to my Pit boss Austin XL but what I've been seeing while researching is that its more efficient to just use a thermo-blanket instead. what's everyone's experiences on this subject, which one is better / what have you tried? 

I've seen where people have had trouble with the bricks working too good where the grill goes out but If I would do that mod. Then I've seen where it hasn't helped at all. If I were to do this mod, I would probably break the bricks up and then layer them at the bottom of the grill instead of just whole bricks. If I go with the blanket, I probably would get a welding blanket from harbor freight and then cut, sew, shape it to fix the smoker good.

… maybe do both???

All input would be great!


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 28, 2019)

I did both. first was the fire bricks, kept them in one piece so it was easier to clean out the ash after a cook. then this winter added the blanket to help kept the heat. The wind is what killed my temp even with the bricks so i added a welding blanket and just like you said i had to cut holes for the smoke to escape and be able to open the door with out removing the blanket


----------

